# Will a manual V6 CJ7 suffice?



## SundanceKid74 (Dec 14, 2007)

xysportJust curious if I would be making a wise purchase for plowing snow in the winter of 2008? xysport


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I used to have a 86 CJ7 4 speed w/meyers plow. It plowed great and perfect for driveways.
The only complaint I had was the defrost. I had a tough time keeping the windshield cleared but maybe that was just mine and not every CJ would have that issue. Wish I still had it for small lots and driveways.
Good luck


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

V6?.............................Jeep CJ


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Jeeps are the best.*

I plow with CJ-5 's with four cylinder engines. I can run circles around lots of other vehicles. They're animals- I love them.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

theplowmeister;456243 said:


> V6?.............................Jeep CJ


yes they had a V6 in the CJ for a year or 2 I think....along with the cherokee. believe it was like a 2.8L buick or some such thing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

theplowmeister;456243 said:


> V6?.............................Jeep CJ


My 64 CJ5 and my 69 Jeepster Commando both have a 225 "Willys Dauntless V6." It's a Buick block but I doubt it's the one you refer to. They did have a V6 2.8 liter in the early Cherokees that might have been used in the CJ. If so RUN, they had very poor bottom ends, ate cranks and bearings.

Enter the VIN number here

http://4wheeldrive.about.com/gi/dyn...://www.wagoneer.net/cgi-bin/fsjvindecoder.cgi

And they'll tell you all about your Jeep


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

Agreed on the defrost problem. You will most likely need to wipe the windshield frequently. Maybe rain-x or anti fog will help out.

But the Jeep will plow well for driveways. Get a 4spd if you can.


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

If you want to get a 4spd find one with the T176 or T-18, The T4 4spd and the T5 five speed are the weekest options. The Dana 300 t-case is bullet proof. If you get lucky 1986 Cj7's came factory with a decent dana 44. Most typical rear end is the model20. Add 1 piece axle shafts for fairly short money and the rear end will take a beating. As far as the 258 engine goes I would junk the Carter BBD 2 barrell carb if it has one.


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

*08 V6*

I recently purchased a brand new 08 Wrangler manual trans and needless to say it is one serious piece of crap! The V6 is the same motor they use for their minivan. I can only plow in 4 low, try backing up more than twenty feet in low. now the engine knocks badly and barely gets out of first gear. Already contacted atty for lemon law. What a mess, the atty says she has dealt with sooo many 07 and 08 lemon Wranglers. What a joke...... lifetime warranty but cannot fix the problem. 30k later and mid season, I' truly screwed.


----------

